# Blue Ridge Parkway via Orbea



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Got a chance to ride my Onix on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Only did 30 miles but it was tough, mostly uphill. Bike is great on the climbs. If you know the Asheville area, I rode almost to Mt. Pisgah. I thought the scariest part was riding the tunnel with no lights, but that was before I made the 8 mile descent! Plan to do the entire trail with some friends next summer. Here's some pics:


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

man I am jealous. I have a summer home in montreat and looking to see if some folks might like to come up this fall and use the house as a base camp do some riding.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Sweet! Reminds me of Angeles Crest Highway in Cali.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like fun, I am moving up that way soon and looking forward to riding in there.


----------

